# Here we go guys



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

I am here to test your guys knowledge of the 240z...(not that I know much)... I recentley was a honda owner (I know I know... I converted to the good guys) and I know my shit when it comes to hondas... nissans on the other hand I dont have down as well... so my question is... what do I need (or where can I go for info) to swap the rb26dett into the 240z.... I have heard of this swap being done and I ruffly know what needs to be done.... also I was think about the vg30dett.... but I have never heard that one done before... well I apreciate your info thanks


----------



## fairgentleman Z (Nov 5, 2002)

*You have been fooled young Jedi, Nissan is the more poerful darkside*

I'm really scratching my head on this. I saw it in Turbo or Super Street they did a special on beating emission laws by dropping in the *RB26DETT* in a 240z and a Mazda *B13* into a Datsun 510. No catalitic converters ect.










this site is:

http://home.iprimus.com.au/mazstar2/gallery.html

I'm sorry I can't remember the mag. 

Computer/fuel management is the toughest thing. Talk to Motorex they import the Skyline. The engine bay is big enough to play around with the mechanical side of things. Stay away from the VG30DETT just because it is the most complicated of the engines listed. 

Other engines you may consider:

*SR20DET* from the nissan syvia (my vote small, tunable, powerful, light)

The Q45's V8

I don't know how you feel about this but it is definately the *cheapest* way to go......Chevy 350


----------



## fairgentleman Z (Nov 5, 2002)

Found this site at different forum.......

http://www.lr-racing.com/240z.htm


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

I thought I heard the Q45 was a bit wide, and that there may be a narrower version, but don't recall what it came out of that is rumored to be narrower by 1.5-2" or something...

I'd cast my vote for an LS1 if I had more moola, but will probably go LT1/T56 myself. I like naturally aspirated V8s, and know how to work with them - and likewise like FI, do not want to go carb.

Turbo would be nice on a V8, but the power levels would already be "insane" enough for me at around 500 crank HP, figuring 650+ on a turbo V8, ridiculous, and lots more $ to do it "right", meaning liveable on a road race or open road race course, where you are already battling heat, any more is going to be tough to fight.

I will probably setup a nice NA 2.8L or turbo 2.8 in the meanwhile though. A local guy built up a 3.1L stroked 2.8, with a streetable cam and made 288 crank HP, definately enough to keep me happy for awhile at the track. The cam is about a 230/240 but he doesn't recall for sure.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

hey thanks for the info.... I dont want to drop a v8 cause I dont want to kill the memory that is a Z... dropn the VG is crazy and even RB26 but I am pretty crazy... engine management is no problem being that I was going to run a standalone anyway... I was just more worried about the pinnaple and axels(which ones to use)... the sr is deffinatley away to go but I heard that a t-88 single turbo conversion wont fit under the hood of the 240z... I maybe wrong tho... thats just what I heard

ooh by the way... no anyone that would like to get rid of a 240z? perferably something that needs some restore? You guys rock thanks


----------



## fairgentleman Z (Nov 5, 2002)

I've heard that you could swap in a rear end from a 84-89 300zx. Also the reaer end from mid 80's 200sx. CV joints are better for more power anyways.

I know these guys have done it before.

www.racetep.com

You'll have better options for upgrading brakes and wheels once you do this swap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

Hey thanks Fair.... I think I am going to try the rb26... I can get a front clip for pretty cheap... 4500... just dont know where I can get a rear end....I might try to convert it to AWD if these front clips comes with ATESSA


----------

